# Yes!! Got the uk fiance visa!!



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

:clap2: Hey Guys!!!

I just received my passport with visa today!!! Am I excited??? Yes!!!!!!!!!! However, (there is always something) the NYC Consulate Officer called me on the 9th of March and told me he decided to issue the visa, congratulated me and such...but he did say the visa would be effective starting on the 12th of March...

Well, when I checked the visa...all looked fine with name, passport number and reference number, etc., but the valid from date, is not the same. The valid from date is the 5th of March, this is prior to when he called on the 9th and said he was issuing visa!! Now my expiration date is the 5th of September!! Is this a problem??

And here is a catch. My ex-husband is going out of town this weekend 12th March, and won't be back till 20th of March. There are things we still need to close out together so I have to stay here and wait until he can accompany me with this (will take full advantage of packing up and gathering important paperwork to bring to UK). And, ex informed me, he can't take time off from work through the next week so the earliest I could travel to the UK would be the weekend of the 26th of March...

That is what's bothering me....I feel like I am losing almost a month to get my act together with my fiance in the UK...will this be a problem with expiration timing? Will we have enough time to get my visa extension?? Our tentative marriage date we were hoping for in mid March has to be changed...all this happened due to some paperwork issues with the visa. Also the fact that the clock started on 5th of March...earlier than expected!!

Another question...On the visa page in the passport...there is the section, place of Issue, New York, then under it it says, MULT...what on earth is that?? I can't read the section info, says something like Number of...??...

Last question...with the UK fiance visa...am I entitled to any medical benefits? I read somewhere that I am covered under this, but how would anyone know, like a medical office? Do I need to apply for anything regarding this? The NYC Consulate didn't send any information on what I am entitled to and did not mention the next step to take once married...I know I have to apply for my FLR...but what is the time period?? Any website I can find this under? The UK Border website is so complicated to navigate...I just want info in an easy to figure out format...guess I'm asking too much...jeeze...any info will help...thanks, guys!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

wannagonow said:


> :clap2: Hey Guys!!!
> 
> I just received my passport with visa today!!! Am I excited??? Yes!!!!!!!!!! However, (there is always something) the NYC Consulate Officer called me on the 9th of March and told me he decided to issue the visa, congratulated me and such...but he did say the visa would be effective starting on the 12th of March...
> 
> Well, when I checked the visa...all looked fine with name, passport number and reference number, etc., but the valid from date, is not the same. The valid from date is the 5th of March, this is prior to when he called on the 9th and said he was issuing visa!! Now my expiration date is the 5th of September!! Is this a problem??


Your visa is valid a week less.



> And here is a catch. My ex-husband is going out of town this weekend 12th March, and won't be back till 20th of March. There are things we still need to close out together so I have to stay here and wait until he can accompany me with this (will take full advantage of packing up and gathering important paperwork to bring to UK). And, ex informed me, he can't take time off from work through the next week so the earliest I could travel to the UK would be the weekend of the 26th of March...
> 
> That is what's bothering me....I feel like I am losing almost a month to get my act together with my fiance in the UK...will this be a problem with expiration timing? Will we have enough time to get my visa extension?? Our tentative marriage date we were hoping for in mid March has to be changed...all this happened due to some paperwork issues with the visa. Also the fact that the clock started on 5th of March...earlier than expected!!


You should have enough time to get your wedding organised and apply for your FLR as spouse. If you don't opt for a Saturday wedding, then you should still have chance to get a date you want. Reception can be trickier, but for a weekday you should be able to find something.



> Another question...On the visa page in the passport...there is the section, place of Issue, New York, then under it it says, MULT...what on earth is that?? I can't read the section info, says something like Number of...??...


It means your visa is multi-entry, i.e. you can go in and out of UK any number of times until it expires.



> Last question...with the UK fiance visa...am I entitled to any medical benefits? I read somewhere that I am covered under this, but how would anyone know, like a medical office? Do I need to apply for anything regarding this? The NYC Consulate didn't send any information on what I am entitled to and did not mention the next step to take once married...I know I have to apply for my FLR...but what is the time period?? Any website I can find this under? The UK Border website is so complicated to navigate...I just want info in an easy to figure out format...guess I'm asking too much...jeeze...any info will help...thanks, guys!!!


Strictly speaking NHS care is only avilable to residents, and for those staying longer than 6 months (normal limit for visitors). But since you are intending to settle in UK after marriage, you should be able to register with a GP. You may need to show your new FLR to confirm your resident status.
All you need to know about applying for FLR is in UK Border Agency | Application for permanent residence in the UK as the husband, wife, civil partner or unmarried/same-sex partner of a permanent resident and click SET(M). You must apply after your marriage but before your visa expires.
I suggest you pay extra for a same-day premium service, when you get your passport back with FLR and biometric resident card within a few days, instead of having to wait weeks and months. Do *NOT *leave UK (for a honeymoon, say) without first getting your FLR and card, or you will face a major problem on your return.


----------



## AshleyMarie (Mar 16, 2011)

*Supporting Documents*

Have you received any of your documents back? If so, did you get all of them returned? I'm very nervous about sending my originals of sensitive documents and letters/cards from my fiance because I'm afraid they won't return everything.

Thank you!!


----------



## drjtprice (Mar 9, 2011)

They return all of those sensitive documents but keep copies of things like passports, birth certificates, wedding certificates (you get the originals back). We got back all of our photos, emails, bank statements, etc.



AshleyMarie said:


> Have you received any of your documents back? If so, did you get all of them returned? I'm very nervous about sending my originals of sensitive documents and letters/cards from my fiance because I'm afraid they won't return everything.
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## AshleyMarie (Mar 16, 2011)

*Tax Documents*

Did you send in just the local tax income information, or also the State and Federal?

If you sent in the State and Federal to attain your fiance visa to the UK, who did you contact to be sent these documents?

Thank you!!


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

AshleyMarie...

Hi!!! I didn't send in any tax income info but included my fiancé's P60...didn't even have to but did...got all originals back of all important docs...as far as I could tell. I haven't had time to go page by page, but seem to have them all. 

Don't stress...I did, and it ended up working out...just check the required docs list on the UKBA site...I know, there is so much info and very confusing...I am still confused if any health benefits are available...at one time I saw there were for us under this visa...but now can't find the info...Grrrrrrrr....and others say no, not till married and have marriage visa...I don't have insurance anymore in America...ex kicked me off of it...and thought at least I'd be safe in the UK and have it....well, now I'm not sure...I have some regular low dose meds I take, so I am a bit concerned... 

Good Luck to you!!! Let me know if any other concerns... 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## AshleyMarie (Mar 16, 2011)

*Tax Documents*

Thank you for the information.  Very kind of you to respond so quickly. I'm not stressing at this point because I've read almost all of your threads and got a lot of advice that way. A friend referred me to this site a couple of days ago and luckily, you, someone in my same situation, had already asked all of the questions I've been pondering. 

I basically have all of the paperwork that I need as soon as my fiance sends me his documents and then I'll print the application, get my biometrics done, and be on my way to sending it in. Thankfully, I'm an organized teacher pushing my fiance along because he's an artist who needs some reminding of which papers to send me. We balance each other out well. 

Glad to know that there is someone in my position who has had a lot of luck getting her visa returned soon and all of her original documents back intact. 

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol, AshleyMarie...I am an artist, like your fiancé, but I also know the importance of paperwork, although I don't like dealing with it one bit...and, I also had to get my fiancé going on paperwork...he dragged it out!!!! Yes...you sound like an organized teacher, very helpful in this situation...  

I stressed the whole entire process...still am cause now I'm packing up all my important paperwork to bring to UK...and personal life....I call it my life in a suitcase!! We are talking about putting my whole life in a nutshell, lol...it really is tough deciding everything needed for four seasons of a year and memorabilia from years collected in my home, and jewely...that's another issue!!! 

Oh, I'm getting myself sick thinking of not being able to bring all I really should...and I'm leaving the 26th of March!!! Coming up much too fast!!! I want to go real bad...but also don't want to forget anything important especially regarding paperwork needed for next visa, and other liabilities. Can't just come back and retrieve something that easy...especially with an ex involved. Never thought there would be so much to think about with relocating to another country...but who am I kidding!!!

And I still want to know about any health benefits under this visa....do you happen to know if we are covered at all?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## AshleyMarie (Mar 16, 2011)

*Healthcare, News, and Luggage*

Wannagonow-

The UKBA Home Office page seems to explain all of the healthcare questions you have. Click on While You Are in the UK, then Rights and Responsibilities, and then Healthcare.

I also read someone in a previous post say that we need to apply for an FLR card that will help with healthcare services. This is how you get to the page that explains the FLR card: On the UKBA Home Office page, click on Contact, then Applying in Person, and then Services Available. The previous post explained about when to do this (after marriage, before leaving the UK for a honeymoon or otherwise).

Unfortunately, I just saw that the requirements are going to change on April 6, 2011 for applicants and I was planning on sending my application in at the end of April. Great news, huh? Well, it seems that the only new thing I will have to do is take a Life in the UK Test instead of only merely proving that I can adequately speak English. I understand why they would want to do this, but I just see it as another form to worry about.

I'm glad that you are well on your way, but sympathize with the packing issues. I'm having a huge garage sale at the end of this month (during my Spring Break) to get rid of things I can live without and make extra money to put toward the plane ticket I'll have to buy. I've never bought a one way ticket anywhere! Exciting and scary at the same time. Do you know how to send things in bulk by cargo or plane? Or, do we just have to send it through the mail if we want anything to arrive with us in England?


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes I'm having the same problem! I have alot of stuff plus my daughters stuff and I was wondering if anybody has any suggestions as to how I could send off stuff in bulk maybe ahead of me going so that it's there before I get there or ship it somehow that's cheap lol

Sent from Felicia Mills' iPod touch


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey all....I just wanted you to know that shipping info is on the USPS site, easy to calculate...however, UPS does not give easy to calculate general pricing info...you need to provide the exact weights and lots of info. FedEx is also an option but I hadn't researched them for shiping yet...There is a world of shipping companies out there that I never heard of that I saw on the Internet, some do only larger items...and the ship option (by ship, not plane) is also avail....takes up to ten business days from what I read...of course, it's according to where it's going. Generally, its a lot cheaper the further out in time that you want it to arrive, but to me, I'd worry more that it may be damaged or lost....so I would prob pay more to get it there quicker... 

I know lots of people sending boxes before they go. I'm not....I am dividing out what I need to bring now and want shipped later...my ex said he'd ship later....I hope he honors this, I have so much stuff I'm giving up...but my daughter (she recently married) will have choice as to what she wants.

Good luck to all...I am so far behind with this packing issue...it is overwhelming with important papers needed to bring...never mind personal stuff...  just remember the passport with visa and also plane tickets!!! Jeeze, it would be like me to go out of the house forgetting the obvious....simply because I'm overwhelmed!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## AshleyMarie (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Wannagonow!

Are you in England? How is the transition and packing going?


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay! Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey!!! 

No...I'll be leaving this Saturday!!! Not in England yet....Packing?? Who's packing??? I'm still weeding through memorabilia and personal items and paperwork!!! I am really going to have to get a wiggle on!!! Got soooooo much to do...all of us do that go through this!! Oh boy do I have a headache from all this work and craziness....but.....I can't wait to be with my fiance!!!  

So how is it going for you, AshleyMarie?? And you...Vegasgirl94....and thanks for the congrats!! And hey, guys...I have some interesting info regarding medical benefits under the fiance visa....after a few days after landing, I will relay the info to the forum...just hope with all the mess I'll have, I can find it to post it soon!! Just give me some jet lag recuperation, lol....

I wish you guys luck....please let me know how you are doing and where you are at in all this...


----------



## AshleyMarie (Mar 16, 2011)

*Life in the UK Test*

Glad to hear that you are leaving soon and will be with your Love!!  I'm already packed and have weeded through things to get rid of and things to keep, so I know how long it can take. I'm sympathizing with you right now!

I just ordered my handbook and study guide for the life in the UK test since I know that I'll have to take it. My application won't be submitted until after April 6, so that's the new additional supporting document I'll have to include and I want to be prepared. 

Very jealous that you are on your way and wish you all the best!


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

AshleyMarie, why do you need to supply the life in the UK test?? For the fiancé visa? Can't be a citizen till two years after marriage visa is granted....as far as I know....and what others have said. I am confused....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

wannagonow said:


> AshleyMarie, why do you need to supply the life in the UK test?? For the fiancé visa? Can't be a citizen till two years after marriage visa is granted....as far as I know....and what others have said. I am confused....


You can take the test any time - there is no time limit. As you say, the test is only required for ILR, which you can apply for after 2 years living in UK.
You can't apply for naturalisation until you've lived in UK for 3 years, married to a British citizen.


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Going great, thanks for asking!! I'm in Winchester now and couldn't be happier! 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## AshleyMarie (Mar 16, 2011)

*Life in the UK Test*

The requirements for attaining the fiance visa to the UK are changing effective April 6, 2011.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AshleyMarie said:


> The requirements for attaining the fiance visa to the UK are changing effective April 6, 2011.


As far as I know, there is no such rule and no changes are coming into force. There is a rule, since 29th November last year, of fiancé(s) having to satisfy English language requirement, but citizens of recognised majority English-speaking countries are exempt, which include US. You will have to pass Life in the UK test when you get your indefinite leave to remain after 2 years.
The only change coming into force that affects you on 6th April is higher fees, which in case of settlement visa is by £60 or around $100.
There are changes from 6th April for those applying for Tier 1 and Tier 2 work visas, where they have to pass Life in the UK test instead of just satisfying English language requirement.


----------



## AshleyMarie (Mar 16, 2011)

*Life in the UK Test*

That's good news! I ordered the handbook and study guide which I guess I will need in the future anyway, but at least that's one less thing I'll have to worry about as I'm adding more and more to this supporting documents packet daily.

Thanks Joppa!


----------

